# Acoustic guitars jigs & templates



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

anyone have Acoustic guitars jigs, molds and/or templates they don't use and want to sell or donate to a lost, I mean, good cause?

I am about to get into acoustic guitar making and thought I would check here before I start spending money elsewhere.

TIA


----------

